# dodge transmissions



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a 05 dodge ram i plow with a guy told me today i should not plow with it. because the transmission is band driven and not gear driven any have any comments on this???


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

all autos work the same way, have fun plowing snow with it just keep up on fluid and filter changes


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have an 05 Ram CTD 2500......plowed with it since I got it in 06.... trans filuid and filter changed every year..... no problems......


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Heat's the thing that kills auto tranny's...put a big ole sum b i t c h tranny cooler on & dont let it keep shiftin....if your runnin say 25 mph & it keeps going up a gear, keep it in 2nd


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

just hit 150k on my tranny and still kicking. Ditto on fluid changes and the cooler. Also add a temp gauge. When you plow do it in low range od off and make sure you stop than shift from drive to reverse and back. Oh and one last tip don’t let anyone else plow with your truck with out your supervision. They will never be kind to something they don’t own.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

don’t let anyone else plow with your truck with out your supervision. They will never be kind to something they don’t own.I learned that the hard way, let a buddy use a old plow truck I had and he came back and said why didnt you tell me the stearing colum was so lose. I ended up putting a new stearing colume in the truck.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You have a 48RE which is a well built transmission. Weak dodge tranmissions are a thing of the past. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## snow jockey (Nov 29, 2008)

I had a 95 1/2 ton with oversize tires, 8'2V and back blade went 155k no probs. I did filter changes before season and in middle of season. A also put a drain plug in the pan and dropped the fluid after a hard couple of weeks plowing. A lot can be said for synthetic fluid (AT LEAST run the reccommended Chry stuff and NOT the cheap stuff). Just keep it cool, and STOP BEFORE SHIFTING!


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

JDiepstra;924989 said:


> You have a 48RE which is a well built transmission. Weak dodge tranmissions are a thing of the past. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


I agree with this. Dodge had some bad trannies in the 2nd generation rams and are now stuck with the "legend". That's why they almost HAD to start offering a lifetime powertrain warranty. Take all the advice noted in the thread and you will be fine.

I have an 03 with I think the 48 RE?? Not sure, it's the 1st year of the 3rd generation rams.
Anyway, first thing I do when I start the truck is shut the o/d off! I will use o/d on the interstate only and that's only if nothing is in tow. That's advice from a few Dodge guys I know.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. I learn so much from this site.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RacingZR;925141 said:


> I agree with this. Dodge had some bad trannies in the 2nd generation rams and are now stuck with the "legend". That's why they almost HAD to start offering a lifetime powertrain warranty. Take all the advice noted in the thread and you will be fine.
> 
> I have an 03 with I think the 48 RE?? Not sure, it's the 1st year of the 3rd generation rams.
> Anyway, first thing I do when I start the truck is shut the o/d off! I will use o/d on the interstate only and that's only if nothing is in tow. That's advice from a few Dodge guys I know.


THe 48RE came out half way through the model year. I believe that the SO engines came with the 47RE and the HO engines came with the 48RE.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Eliw;924950 said:


> just hit 150k on my tranny and still kicking. Ditto on fluid changes and the cooler. Also add a temp gauge. When you plow do it in low range od off and make sure you stop than shift from drive to reverse and back. Oh and one last tip don't let anyone else plow with your truck with out your supervision. They will never be kind to something they don't own.


OD off? How fast do you plow?


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

JDiepstra;925456 said:


> THe 48RE came out half way through the model year. I believe that the SO engines came with the 47RE and the HO engines came with the 48RE.


I see, well I have the 5.7 Hemi motor in my 3/4 ton. I'll have to call a Dodge dealer with the VIN and see if they can look it up.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh shoot, I don't know what the Hemi's came with. Probably the 47.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

The 5.7 Hemi would have a 45RFE or 545RFE transmission (same trans internally; controller programmed slightly different between the two).


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

GPS;927850 said:


> The 5.7 Hemi would have a 45RFE or 545RFE transmission (same trans internally; controller programmed slightly different between the two).


You are correct, crawled under it yesterday.........545RFE and 271-D transfer case.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Guys, I've got a 95' 3/4 ton ,5.9 gas,Auto. I tried to find the ID tag,but not to be found. Any idea's what tranny I've got?


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

thats one of the old trucks that had lots of problems with them If I had to guess if its still working its a transmission out of a ford


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol. You know ,It has been performing flawlessly. Until now,and reverse just isn't there. The rest of the gears,even over-drive work great.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Im sorry I had to liven things up LOL LOL


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, I sure needed that.Lol


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

HEStufrthnnails;930417 said:


> Hi Guys, I've got a 95' 3/4 ton ,5.9 gas,Auto. I tried to find the ID tag,but not to be found. Any idea's what tranny I've got?


you have a 46RH tranny if you need to know any thing else call the dodge dealer with the last 8 vin numbers or letters and they will give you every thing you need to know

o ya ask for parts when you call to find that out


----------

